# s.s anworth



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

a few years ago a bell was recovered from a wreck off portland bill with the above name engraved on it, (no date on the bell). there is a single boiler,the engine+the stern of the wreck are missing,there are a few bags of cement(?) in the bow area. width of wreck about 25ft.
can anybody help identfy the `ANWORTH`
(Thumb)


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Nothing to match that in the Miramar site either as full or part name, is it possibly part of the name e.g. one or two letters erased from the beginning of it?


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

There was a Trawler ANWOTH wrecked in 1932, beam 22 feet
http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdffile.php?name=31a0227.pdf


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Anwoth (aka Anworth and Annworth) wrecked off Scottish coast.Some details here:
http://www.scotlandsplaces.gov.uk/search_item/index.php?service=RCAHMS&id=102663


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Good one eddyw, rules out that one.


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

evan more confusing,if `anworth`was wrecked off scotland--whats the `anworth` off portland bill,dorset???. it`s enough to send me to(Pint)
thanks for the help--evan more confused, more diving reqd


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

eddyw said:


> Anwoth (aka Anworth and Annworth) wrecked off Scottish coast.Some details here:
> http://www.scotlandsplaces.gov.uk/search_item/index.php?service=RCAHMS&id=102663


(Scribe)i am informed by someone who has seen the bell that it has `ANWORTH` engraved on it,no s.s or date, the wreck has no whaleback or large winches which you could associate with a scottish trawler---so here we have a real mystry


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Is this it? Anworth - Dive Dorset by John & Vicki Hinchcliffe (ISBN 0 946020 26 4) p103?

http://www.weymouthdiving.co.uk/wrecks.htm


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

Mjroots said:


> Is this it? Anworth - Dive Dorset by John & Vicki Hinchcliffe (ISBN 0 946020 26 4) p103?
> 
> http://www.weymouthdiving.co.uk/wrecks.htm


yes,that is the same wreck that i and a friend are trying to identfy(Scribe)although a bell was recovered with that name `anworth`,we have no other history of this vessel---so anybody got any ideas


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

A steamship originally called HUNSTANWORTH was sunk in 1945, but reportedly near Gilleleje, North Sjaelland (ref.: Clydesite). Even assuming that the bell is broken and has lost the first part of the name, there would remain the mystery of how part of the wreck finished up at Portland Bill.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

if the engraving on the bell is not distinct could the "N" be mistaken for a "T" There was a Tug by the he name "Atworth", in the 1945 LR but nothing I can find after that entry , built as the "sustainer "built 1944. 1944 /5. MOWT on bare boat charter
Ray


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

Scurdie said:


> A steamship originally called HUNSTANWORTH was sunk in 1945, but reportedly near Gilleleje, North Sjaelland (ref.: Clydesite). Even assuming that the bell is broken and has lost the first part of the name, there would remain the mystery of how part of the wreck finished up at Portland Bill.


the bell is not broken-only thing missing is the `clapper`


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

ray1buck1 said:


> if the engraving on the bell is not distinct could the "N" be mistaken for a "T" There was a Tug by the he name "Atworth", in the 1945 LR but nothing I can find after that entry , built as the "sustainer "built 1944. 1944 /5. MOWT on bare boat charter
> Ray


i have a photo of the anworth bell,will try and get it enlarged-but a friend of mine has seen the bell ,and he say`s it is `anworth`


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

uncle al said:


> i have a photo of the anworth bell,will try and get it enlarged-but a friend of mine has seen the bell ,and he say`s it is `anworth`


had a close look at the writing on the bell--it say`s `anworth`(Smoke)


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

having done a bit of digging on this vessel- i have come across the names of 3 sailors who died on the same day when this vessel capsized in 1916- can any one enlighten me as to where i can check as to where they died(Read) please send P.M


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

I have sailed on several ships that carried a bell with another ship's name. If a ship is laid up for some time such things disappear and a replacement may be found in a breaker's yard. One such was the coaster "Vauban" with a bell engraved "Glamis." I sailed her many years later when she was the "Rolston" and had quite a different bell, cracked and with a German sounding name.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

An interesting point, Robert! One might have thought they would get a second-hand bell re-engraved. "Glamis" was a Dundee, Perth & London Shipping Company coaster - there are photos in the Coasters gallery.


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

Robert Hilton said:


> I have sailed on several ships that carried a bell with another ship's name. If a ship is laid up for some time such things disappear and a replacement may be found in a breaker's yard. One such was the coaster "Vauban" with a bell engraved "Glamis." I sailed her many years later when she was the "Rolston" and had quite a different bell, cracked and with a German sounding name.


yes -your quite correct,if at the end of the 1st w.war the `anworth` was laid up in portland till sold private in 1919,some local dockyard worker could have `borrowed` it for his own boat or sold it to someone who wanted a bell--there is no gun (6Pdr) on the wreck as i have seen--but looking at the records there is no trawler/local vessel sunk for many years(@)


----------

